# Susan Thaxton thinks it may be melamine in jerky treats



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

2% of imports tested, and look at all the melamine refusals. And Susan Thaxton says they have not tested the jerky treats for melamine.

Is it Melamine Again?



> Now, enter the 2009 FDA Import Refusal of jerky treats for melamine and the 2012 FDA Import Refusal of dog treats for melamine in 2012...why hasn't FDA tested for melamine (as all available documents show) since 2007? If only 2 percent of all imports into the U.S. are inspected, how many other melamine contaminated products have made it past inspectors?
> 
> Is it melamine again?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldnt be surprised if it was. Ugh poor dogs


----------

